

Rails Rumble Apps - rabble
http://railsrumble.com/teams

======
jeremymcanally
Repost this here in case the other thread dies: Some seriously nice apps in
there. Really impressed by the concepts and execution.

My favorites (thus far):

An awesome looking iPhone game powered by a Rails app:
<http://warsquare.r10.railsrumble.com/>

AirportAtlas, find power, wi-fi, etc. in airports:
<http://r10.railsrumble.com/teams/team-rocketpants>

Newspaper.ly looks like an app I had an idea for: a news reader that only
shows you stuff the app thinks you would like:
<http://r10.railsrumble.com/teams/infinity-pool-boom-boom>

A co-worker's IM gateway project: <http://r10.railsrumble.com/teams/this-we-
can-have>

Project management that makes sense to me: <http://splendidbacon.com/>

(And of course my entry - <http://tldr.it> , a summarizer for RSS feeds and
other URL's - <http://r10.railsrumble.com/teams/my-other-car-is-your-face>)

------
vinhboy
Wow, I am super impressed with the graphical designs of these sites. How did
you guys get such a polished look in such a short time. Amazing.

------
frio
I guess this explains the explosion of "48 hour" apps popping up recently and
making me feel incompetent. Some very, very nice work in there, and some I'm
insanely jealous someone else got to make before I did (like newspaper.ly).

Thanks for this :).

------
apl
Sorry to throw a tiny little wrench, but the list reads like a well-crafted
parody of modern startup culture. There's nothing truly interesting in there.
Just bland reshuffling of pseudo-innovative social networking stuff.

Sure, some of them look really polished. Sure, some of them might be somewhat
useful. But man, the cognitive power wasted on yet another "SHARE YOUR TOP
FIVE LIST", "SHARE YOUR TODOS", "SHARE" [+ something you didn't use to share]?
Astounding. Now, the downvoting shall commence.

------
bmcleod
My team built a lightweight news aggregator aggregator(<http://agragr.com>)
which pops things up as they hit the front page in various places. So far I'm
finding it's replaced a couple of tabs I would normally have open.

The stand out project I've seen so far is probably <http://desksnear.me> for
finding nearby desks that are available.

------
cloudwalking
Language Exchange looks neat, though I don't know anything about learning
foreign languages.

At IO this year, Paul Graham and a bunch of other cool people talked about how
interesting education via the Internet will be. And how tough it is to
monetize.

~~~
patio11
Empowering traditional education buy slicing off a few of the hundreds of
millions of hours lost to waste a year is easier. Plus, you won't get the
unions trying to kill you.

------
rbxbx
repost HN didn't catch for whatever reason...

original: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1801784>

------
josegonzalez
Is it just me, or are most of the apps inaccessible?

~~~
pjdavis
I think they're having DNS problems right now.

~~~
chrisconley
Yeah, they are. We moved our app to our own domain for the time being.

------
icco
Very cool. I wish I had heard about this before it was over.

~~~
carbon8
It's an annual thing, so there's always next year.

------
steveklabnik
One of my friends did Kensho: <http://kensho.r10.railsrumble.com/>

Click on the little about box, not only is it a website, but also an API...

